

Twitter Cuts Off DataSift - pbreit
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/11/twitter-cuts-off-datasift-to-step-up-its-own-b2b-big-data-analytics-business/

======
njyx
Some thoughts on this - big error in the long run:
[http://www.3scale.net/2015/04/loosing-innovation-twitters-
fi...](http://www.3scale.net/2015/04/loosing-innovation-twitters-firehose-
mistake/)

